# kefir question



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am going on vacation for 12 days. If I put my kefir grains in the fridge with some of my goats milk, will they survive until I come back?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep they sure will you can even freeze them if you want and then revive.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks so much! I have turned into a total kefir addict and I would be so sad if my little grains all died!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

So Sandy you will have to come get some Japanese Persimmons from me when they ripen. They are the perfect counterpoint in flavor to keifer and make the most outrageous smoothies. We freeze the pulp and blend with the keifer and Squidge can suicide on that when it's too hot to eat. They are too sickeningly sweet to eat plain but with the tartness of the keifer- perfection.
L~


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yum! Just let me know when!


----------

